# Silica gel // Kieselgel . Has anyone tried it?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Was quite cheap and I do nto believe it will interfer with my high B-vitamin intake so gonna order it and try.It is ordered from healthshops so it is not a medication.Has anyone tried this? What was your experience?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

the silica gel u r talking about is the kind used as desiccant.......this stuff is not to b consumed..........if u r looking for a good silica supplement & anyone who drinks bottled water should, there is a body essentials, by nature's way, i think, that is a good form of silica.....there is also horsetail herb that has alot of silica, get the standardized form...........but for anyone who has digestive issues, u probably don't make enough hydrochloric acid to dissolve it..........silica is the element that forms the connective part of bones.........without it the calcium & other minerals don't bind & cannot make the matrix of them bones..............& for those of u taking things to absorb liquid to stop D..........remember, in that liquid u r trying to get rid of, is trace elements, vitamins, minerals & many things necessary for good health..........instead of trying to absorb the liquid with silica, clays, calcium carbonate, find out why ur intestinal walls r so un-porous, that it doesn't pull out the liquid the way it was designed........why is ur intestines so spasmodic..??........if u can find out how things work or suppose to work, then u can attack the problem from the source..............anything else is like closing the barn door after the horse is stolen..........u can pull or absorb the liquid, u can take some drug to stop the spastic action of the intestines, u can b put on anti-depressives & many other things............BUT THIS WILL NOT CURE U, IT WILL NOT STOP THE DAMAGE THIS IBS THING DOES TO THE INTESTINES...........it will not slow down what's going on............appearances make u feel like things r better, but they rn't cause as soon as u stop the "FIXES", then everything comes back with a vengeance.............no one ever got ibs-D from a deficiency of clays, anti-depressives, anti-spasmmodics or any other pharmaceutical drug...........BANDAIDS, ALL.............find the cause & then go from there..............


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

crstar said:


> the silica gel u r talking about is the kind used as desiccant.......this stuff is not to b consumed..........if u r looking for a good silica supplement & anyone who drinks bottled water should, there is a body essentials, by nature's way, i think, that is a good form of silica.....there is also horsetail herb that has alot of silica, get the standardized form...........but for anyone who has digestive issues, u probably don't make enough hydrochloric acid to dissolve it..........silica is the element that forms the connective part of bones.........without it the calcium & other minerals don't bind & cannot make the matrix of them bones..............& for those of u taking things to absorb liquid to stop D..........remember, in that liquid u r trying to get rid of, is trace elements, vitamins, minerals & many things necessary for good health..........instead of trying to absorb the liquid with silica, clays, calcium carbonate, find out why ur intestinal walls r so un-porous, that it doesn't pull out the liquid the way it was designed........why is ur intestines so spasmodic..??........if u can find out how things work or suppose to work, then u can attack the problem from the source..............anything else is like closing the barn door after the horse is stolen..........u can pull or absorb the liquid, u can take some drug to stop the spastic action of the intestines, u can b put on anti-depressives & many other things............BUT THIS WILL NOT CURE U, IT WILL NOT STOP THE DAMAGE THIS IBS THING DOES TO THE INTESTINES...........it will not slow down what's going on............appearances make u feel like things r better, but they rn't cause as soon as u stop the "FIXES", then everything comes back with a vengeance.............no one ever got ibs-D from a deficiency of clays, anti-depressives, anti-spasmmodics or any other pharmaceutical drug...........BANDAIDS, ALL.............find the cause & then go from there..............


Did not understand all of what you wrote but I have indeed already tested various diets and so on and cannot find the root of all problems...What do you think about this product? it is even named silicea Gastrointestinal Gel.http://www.silicea.com/en/produkte/silicea_magen_darm.php


----------

